# Tech CS with Lost, and Found, Kindle Fire :)



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

A first I never wanted to experience.. I had driven a patient for a colonscopy, so I settled in the waiting room with my 8.9 HD Fire, had some snacks, but then decided  to wander a bit.. first the restroom on that floor of the building, where, for some unknown reason I put my Fire on the TP dispenser instead of in my purse and then headed off to the hospital next door, where I  walked for blocks and blocks, literally, to find the cafeteria, which was quite a disappointment.  But I got some junk food and then found my way back and settled into my seat and ACK!  No FIRE!.  Immediately flashed to it in the restroom, but, alas, not there.  So I headed back to the cafeteria, where a sullen employee (she had been sullen when I was there earlier, too) snapped that "you left with it".  (Interesting, since I never had it there).

So back to the front desk and got them to call security, the guy calling it an iPad, or maybe Pod.. accent..   nothing..  back to colonoscopy..  they said anything found there would go to the hospital.

So of course I have no computer and no Fire with me.  I first called the number on my Chase Amazon card but they were not offering a human choice, so I called Discover (they are the card on my Amazon account, and I like their customer service) and they said I could dispute any charges, but I said what I really wanted was Amazon's CS number and they gave me the Kindle support number (since clearly I have many Amazon charges on that card) .

Called Amazon (and of course then a nurse popped out to say my patient was ready to go (very quick for his procedure).. I told her to give me a minute.  Amaon KCS quickly deregistered, but they also read me the last item charged and we verified that I had indeed ordered that book that very morning.

In their email they included my serial number in case I got it back, and suggested changing the password on my email if that was attached to my Fire.  I really appreciated that suggestion.

So.. I was questioning if I had gotten around to labeling the device with my identification and i anyone would even bother, if they found it.  I borrowed back the original fire I gave to a friend, but still on my account, so I could access my schedules and calendar and book, away from home.  She said I should just take it back but I don't give things that way.  I was happy that at least the prices have dropped $100 on the device and also was thinking I would skip the 4G this time, but not totally convinced I wanted to do that..  I planned to call the hospital again and probably go back to the building on Monday, going from office to office..  but at least I could order and return if mine was found later.

On Sunday I called the hospital and went into endless on hold pushing DEXA scanning and other services of that hospital, but never did speak to security.  A bit later the phone rang and call waiting said it was Edgar Gomez..  but I've gotten many wrong numbers lately.. and  it was this lovely person, Raquel Gomez telling me her mother, Lilia had found my Fire!!  The daughter was the one to think of taking it out of the Amazon cover and yes!!  I had an address label and had also written my email addy and my landline phone number!!!

They were so nice.. I could come to their home, or where Lilia was going to be working.

So of course I met her at work (not close to me, but who cares?) and met this lovely woman and got the Fire back.  I gave her a thank you card and I hope the $60 inside made her happy.  She said she was working on th 4th floor that day but had to go to the 3rd and popped into that bathroom.  She said homeless people often come to that building and go upstairs to use bathrooms to clean up, so someone might have gotten the Fire and had no way to contact me or perhaps no inclination.

At home, I called Kindle CS and was sent to a tech after we got started.  He actually re-registered it, complete wih the name of the device . I just had to set my time zone.  But I wasn't seeing much in the cloud or on the device.. we did hard reset, sync repeatedly.  He was able to send my current book to me.. but by then the poor thing badly needed a complete charge  (note to self: if I EVER go through this again. fully charge the device before calling) and since I have so many books.. lol.. he was surprised but I pointed out that I've been collecting those since the days of K1.  we could tell it was working on music and apps, slowly, but he figured it would be indexing, so we decided I should give it a good overnight charge and call back if necessary.

And, yes it was.

It wasn't showing much of anything in the cloud, or on the device.. by today it was fine on music and apps but not on my documents (about 150) or books.

So I called again and was sent to a tech who was equally great and friendly.. and we ended up having me deregister and register again and we got it started repopulating the display of my 3500 or so books, and my documents.

I love my Fire.   I love Discover CS.  I love Amazon Kindle CS especially the techs!!  And love and respect Lilia Gomez.

I don't have a smart phone, so this Fire had gone far beyond a gadget or a reader or music player or game device..  I carry my driving schedule of patients, maps of hospitals, and of course Calengoo is incredible necessary.

I did tell her about this site, and just how many calls we save them.. and of course people we encourage to call, before they get too frustrated.

The first tech has a Kindle Keyboard, but today's tech was agreeing with me about how nice it is to see the covers in color.. and I asked and she actually has the8.9" HD with 4G.  So, she gets it!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Woohoo, Seamonkey!!!

What a scarey and great story!

Betsy


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

What an epic experience!  

So glad it all ended well for you though. It's nice to know there are some honest people out there - and helpful CS reps.


----------



## MINImum (Oct 15, 2009)

What a great story.  Scary, but with a happy ending.    Very nice of you to give Ms. Gomez a thank you gift.  Congrats on getting your Kindle back safe and sound!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Great story! So happy it all ended well!


Sent from Lucy's iPod Touch 5g


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Yes, I'm happy and I consider a reward to be necessary, especially since it was never mentioned, hinted at, etc.

Another plus.. both the Discover CS and the Kindle CS reps immediately and sincerely said they were so sorry my Kindle was lost and they hoped it would be returned.  And both techs expressed that they were really happy it WAS returned and were happy to help me with getting Wildfire going again.

And today after I get my patient to and from a Neupogen shot (he had chemo yesterday), I'll be returning the original fire to the rightful owner.  (that device, formerly Fire Lizard, but I named it Dragonfly for her, which she loved and chose to keep, plus it has HER name in the title.  She's not a power user but being able to enlarge the print is allowing her to read and she likes the music).

As for Amazon, I've been returning those surveys with glowing reports!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

So happy for you that this has turned out so well.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Love a happy ending!


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

DreamWeaver said:


> Love a happy ending!


^This!!


----------

